# iBoxes and Miter slots



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

Well my iBox came in time for Christmas, but I was disappointed . The bar that fits in the miter slot had too much play. Incra provides a screw at each end that you can turn left or right to take up any slack in the track. On mine the screws were bottomed out when I opened it so there was no adjustment! The bar was too thick for the track also. I wish they would standardize these tracks! I have four tools that have miter tracks and none are the same size. Well I am returning it to Amazon today and exchanging it for the Incra Ultralite. The ultralite is harder to assemble and set up but it doesn't use a slot so If I'm very, very careful maybe I can get it to work. I blame Incra for some of this. I believe they design their jigs for their expensive tables as a marketing tactic.
Paul


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, I understand but, Incra designs to the 3/4 x3/8 miter slot standard. Unfortunately many table saw(especially portable) do not! Some router table slots are also out of spec as well.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Not INCRA's fault at all really.

They use standard three quarter inch width miter slots as their reference for making their miter bars.

Best you bleat at your table manufacturer and not Amazon or INCRA.

Did you not measure your slot before purchasing to make sure?


----------



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

> Did you not measure your slot before purchasing to make sure?


Didn't think there was a need to. I've been in woodworking a long time but mostly simple stuff. I have a radial arm saw and although I have used the miter slots before, only with the miter dohicky that came with it.



> Best you bleat at your table manufacturer and not Amazon or INCRA.


Well the screws were bottomed out on the unit they sent. And the adjustment is a bad design anyway. Crushing a nylon washer to adjust for slop in a miter track is a bad design. What if I wanted to change to a saw with a slightly different but accurate width?

Because of that design flaw I won't be getting another iBox even if i eventually get a router table with the "Standard" slot. BTW go to Lowes or Sears or Home Depot and look at the saws , sanders and bandsaws you'll see different miter widths and depths. It's true probably the saws that $1000 and up will probably have a Standard slot but Many people can't afford those prices for a hobby. It's up to factories like Incra to come up with a design that lets people use what they have, not force them to buy other equipment to handle their wares.

I'm willing to give Incra another chance, that why I ordered the Ultralite. It has no need of slots. I do like the Incra quality, The iBox is well built and sturdy. I hope the Ultralite will prove the same.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

INCRA does make a Shopsmith version of their miter bars but they can't accommodate all manufacturers that don't follow standards.

To solve your problem though, keep the Ibox and make up your own miter bar from quarter sawn oak or UHMW sheets.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I just got the I-Box for Christmas, along with the miter bar for the Shopsmith. Incra doesn't drill and tap for the mounting screws for the I-Box, so that needs to be done on mine. However, in looking at the bar, it appears that the nylon adjustment disks are mounted off center and, the way to adjust for slop in the slot is to turn them, not to mash them.
I'd try loosening the screw and adjusting the disk.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> I just got the I-Box for Christmas, along with the miter bar for the Shopsmith. Incra doesn't drill and tap for the mounting screws for the I-Box, so that needs to be done on mine. However, in looking at the bar, it appears that the nylon adjustment disks are mounted off center and, the way to adjust for slop in the slot is to turn them, not to mash them.
> I'd try loosening the screw and adjusting the disk.


You are absolutely correct, Gene! 

Oops! Correction... in rereading the instructions, it is a split washer that expands when tightened, similar to the bars supplied with many miter slot feather boards! They are mounted off center on the bar, but are _not_ eccentric!


----------



## Daisy149689 (Dec 23, 2012)

Be careful on the return, Paul. When my IBox came I also thought it was bottomed for adjustment but found I just had very tight screws to turn on adjustment to expand the plastic slotted inserts. Once I applied more pressure, they expanded and the fit is now impeccable on my saw stop or on my homemade router table top which is a different width. Just my 2 cents. Lyn


----------



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for all your responses. maybe I was a little too harsh on Incra. The biggest problem was the thickness of the bar My slot is to shallow and this puts the ibox above the surface of the table. So I couldn't use it without making my own bar as cagenuts suggested. My Ultralite will be at my post office box in the morning and the iBox is on its way back to Amazon. I'm sure I will have a bunch of questions about it also. I hope y'all will help me on those also!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Paul, I found the same problems after I had it all assembled. I emailed Mark at Incra and he suggested to remove the screws and grease them. I did, plus I added a little heat, too. I was able to compress the washers enough. Those little boogers are tight, though.
At any rate, the bar is nice and tight in the slot now. not a hint of side to side movement.


----------

